# Project Using Broken Arrows?



## shec6135 (Jan 2, 2010)

cut to length they make good deer plugs for a pump shotgun, (to allow a pump shotgun only three shots) we have to do this here in ohio...


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

I cut an old shaft down to about 6-8" and wrapped and fletched it and drilled a hole in the nock and used it for a rear veiw mirror hanger in my Jeep. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## pacsport (Nov 1, 2012)

HoughsArchery said:


> I cut an old shaft down to about 6-8" and wrapped and fletched it and drilled a hole in the nock and used it for a rear veiw mirror hanger in my Jeep. Looks pretty cool.


I would like to see a pic of that! I might have to do it to my jeep: wink:

Heli-M Nation


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

Cut the fletched end to about 5-6 inches and insert bic inkpen shafts to make pens.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

I cut one down to 2 - 4.5" halves put nocks in each end of them now they are string separators when reserving.


----------



## DogWoman (Sep 9, 2011)

I cut one down to just over six inches, leaving the fletching and nock. Then I hung it over a small brad nail on the wall. Looks like someone was shooting in the house. Fooled my 27 year old daughter!


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

I cut a couple to 8" segments and made a stabilizer with it, its in this DIY forum with a picture, works pretty slick too


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Cut 5 in different lengths. Drill/punch small holes in ends. Tie Spiderwire fishing line to holes and attach to any 3"-4" round metal/plastic plate. Use an old fixed blade broadhead for center weight-Wind Chime!!!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

I broke 2 hunting...thinking out loud I got this.

I put a ball of RTV on th end of about a 6" piece of arrow with the vanes and stuck them (2) to my back window  Kind of like the bullet holes thing.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

My buddy used a broken aluminum arrow and put it the truck antenna


----------



## woodsman70 (Aug 26, 2010)

SARASR said:


> I cut one down to 2 - 4.5" halves put nocks in each end of them now they are string separators when reserving.


Same here


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

pacsport said:


> I would like to see a pic of that! I might have to do it to my jeep: wink:
> 
> Heli-M Nation


No problem I'll get you a picture tomorrow.


----------



## CGarb (Mar 9, 2012)

They sell kits on Ebay to make stabilizers out of old and broken carbon arrows....kind of cheap too around $15 if I remember right.


----------



## darrenp9975 (Feb 9, 2013)

I seen a camo jeep scrambler with arrows cut about 3.5" long with the fletchings and nocks still on, used them over the valve cover bolts. Looked really neat.


----------



## Loup (Jan 12, 2009)

Old arrows make great tomato stakes for the garden


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's a pic...........


View attachment 1591338


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's the picture of what I made for a rear view mirror hanger in my Jeep I was telling you about.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

loup said:


> old arrows make great tomato stakes for the garden



x 2


----------



## randydb (Jan 25, 2006)

Livn-Lg said:


> Cut the fletched end to about 5-6 inches and insert bic inkpen shafts to make pens.


Ditto. I get my students making a bunch of them and then give them out as rewards for different things. Make sure you get them short enough that they don't fly like a dart or the little beggars start tossing them around!


----------



## apamambax (Dec 23, 2009)

Skunkworkx said:


> I broke 2 hunting...thinking out loud I got this.
> 
> I put a ball of RTV on th end of about a 6" piece of arrow with the vanes and stuck them (2) to my back window  Kind of like the bullet holes thing.


wat is RTV....sorry


Sent from my SpiralXed SuperTEC


----------



## owmygulay (Feb 6, 2012)

apamambax said:


> wat is RTV....sorry
> 
> 
> Sent from my SpiralXed SuperTEC



Room Temperature Vulcanizing silicone. Usually silicone used in automotive applications. Any kind of clear silicone should work for something like that though. I kind of like it.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Glue the tip back in and sell it to an achondroplastic dwarf (midget)


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

ofasshea.....I love politically incorrect humor but your comments lean to the insensitive, especially to those with loved ones with the condition.

apamambax.......RTV sets up into a hard durable solid, available in different colors anywhere auto parts are sold, usually used to seal metal to metal joints, usually with a gasket

HoughsArchery could you tell what model Jeep you have, you don't see chrome wing windows of window cranks too often anymore


----------



## 75Archer (Dec 7, 2010)

My nephew is a knife maker. He made me a custom knife and I cut my arrows so he could use them for the pins. Super Cool!


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

I cut one 1/2 in past the fletching and drilled a small hole before the nock and made a key chain. I have a few of them and sell them sometimes when I have a few (right after deer season)


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

iluvgear1 said:


> ofasshea.....I love politically incorrect humor but your comments lean to the insensitive, especially to those with loved ones with the condition.
> 
> apamambax.......RTV sets up into a hard durable solid, available in different colors anywhere auto parts are sold, usually used to seal metal to metal joints, usually with a gasket
> 
> HoughsArchery could you tell what model Jeep you have, you don't see chrome wing windows of window cranks too often anymore


88' Wrangler. Its a bad ass Jeep!


----------



## Archery dynamic (Dec 13, 2012)

i cut them in about half and use them with bows in the vice to check center shot and those kinds of things instead of fighting a full length arrow.


----------



## deeravenger2 (Dec 20, 2006)

I make ink pens out of them


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Archery dynamic said:


> i cut them in about half and use them with bows in the vice to check center shot and those kinds of things instead of fighting a full length arrow.


I do this,too. Also cut the insert ends off to screw the broadhead into for sharpening. The "U" shaped screw in hooks for hanging shovels and stuff inserted and glued into one end w a field point in the other end makes good bank sticks for fishing. Beats looking for a forked stick all the time


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

*Good for a couple arrows*


----------



## 1strike (Dec 13, 2011)

I repaired my dog house tent roof support rod. The shaft was almost a perfect replacement for the damaged one.


----------



## Styles (Mar 19, 2009)

I love the pen idea!! I just can't find any pens that have a small enough diameter to fit into my Full Metal Jackets?? Anyone make a FMJ work??


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Brock-ID said:


> View attachment 1592863


Thats what I did!!!


----------



## 4xfish (Feb 7, 2013)

DogWoman said:


> I cut one down to just over six inches, leaving the fletching and nock. Then I hung it over a small brad nail on the wall. Looks like someone was shooting in the house. Fooled my 27 year old daughter!


definitely stealing this. im going to put it right over the tv where everyone who comes over can see.


----------



## 4xfish (Feb 7, 2013)

i got old arrows all over the place. Ive been putting them on my antenna for years, pens, made a few drinking straws, the garden, and i put a really short one in place of a missing heater knob in a truck once. next project will be a sling shot with a whisker biskit. I thought about making towel and toilet paper holders for the bathroom, but the ol' lady shut me down lol.


----------



## mazer (Mar 24, 2008)

Cut one down and put on dash of truck. Gotta put the practice blades in and dull the tip before something crazy happens!


----------



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

Inserts and field points in both ends and right in the quiver... turkey decoy stakes without the transport hassle


----------

